# GA16DE Power Loss On Acceleration



## Fewding (Apr 23, 2015)

Ok everyone. First off I'd like to say hi, this is my first post. I have a 92 Sentra XE with the 1.6 ga16de. Its got a standard transmission. Every once in a while when I take off, I can feel a loss of power. Rpms appear to be rising still but I'm not accelerating as fast as I should be, if at all. But it idles fine and it does not jerk when this happens. Usually when I'm at half to full throttle. I can feel power cut in and out somewhat slowly. Any advice? I work at a garage and no one has any ideas.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like maybe it might be a fuel delivery problem. The first thing I would do is perform an ECU code readout to see if any fault codes are set. Here are some things that you can investigate:
- Replace the fuel filter. Also it might be a good idea to replace the spark plugs if they are old.
- Replace the air filter.
- Measure the fuel pressure at the output of the fuel filter. Tee-in a tempoarary fuel pressure gauge at the output side of the fuel filter. The readings at idle should be around 36 psi. 
- The MAF may be erratic.
- Check for a vacuum leak. To check the intake system for a vacuum leak, attach a vacuum gauge to a full vacuum source. With the engine fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be around 21 InHg. If readings are under 18 InHg, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed; spray a water mist at the gasket to see if the gauge reading changes. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------



## Fewding (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow. Thank you for the details response. 

About a week ago I replaced the fuel filter thinking that could be it. It seemed to run better but after a couple day it happened again. I'm definitely going to check the fuel pressure later today when I get time. 

I'll post back one I'm done.


----------



## dwywit (Apr 7, 2015)

I've got a similar problem with a '93 N14 SR20DE. Hesitation and lack of power at low throttle settings when cold. I tracked down a service manual and found this in the troubleshooting section:

Hesitation when cold - start the engine from cold, then pinch the blow-by hose (from rocker cover to PCV valve - it's right behind the oil filler cap), and if the engine revs rise, you have either a vacuum leak or faulty airflow sensor. All the hoses under the bonnet are 20+years old, and too hardened to pinch, so I replaced the blow-by hose with some oil cooler hose and did the test - and the revs went up. The old blow-by hose had a crack on one end that had been covered with black electrical tape. The original problem - lack of power - was improved, but it hasn't gone away completely, so I'm going to replace all the vacuum hoses and see what happens.


----------

